# Man Boobs Curiosity



## mrg0913 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey,
I was just curious what FFA's opinions on man boobs were. I have size 56E.


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 4, 2008)

I love man boobs!


----------



## Miss (Feb 4, 2008)

manboobs have my approval!


----------



## ffaboots (Feb 4, 2008)

My favorite thing is the side of the man boob, because it's the softest part. I don't know why that is, but that's my experience. It's like a little pillow to put your head on and hear his heart beating.


----------



## babette (Feb 4, 2008)

ffaboots said:


> My favorite thing is the side of the man boob, because it's the softest part. I don't know why that is, but that's my experience. It's like a little pillow to put your head on and hear his heart beating.



i have to agree


----------



## yorrick brown (Feb 4, 2008)

did someone say man-boobs? back fat is where it's at:


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

yorrick brown said:


> did someone say man-boobs? back fat is where it's at:



*TURN around you evil TEASE


and yes I LOVE EM bigger then mine....yummm but i like calling em just good ole fashioned *TITTYS**:doh:


----------



## yorrick brown (Feb 4, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *TURN around you evil TEASE
> *:doh:



oh ok


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 4, 2008)

yorrick brown said:


> oh ok



*love that thick sexy manly chest hair....LOwer please...so we can see what the tittys look like if you are posing, that is..........o ya....pretty please*


----------



## cammy (Feb 5, 2008)

HD...you're such a very bad girl...!


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 5, 2008)

cammy said:


> HD...you're such a very bad girl...!




*PURELY THINKING of my fellow FFA's and knowing what they want to see.....LOLOOL and besides, he was responding to requests...what the heck*


----------



## SnapDragon (Feb 5, 2008)

mrg0913 said:


> Hey,
> I was just curious what FFA's opinions on man boobs were. I have size 56E.



Fat men without moobs are like cake with no icing. And I don't mean fruit cake and types of cakes that aren't meant to have icing... I digress. I'd like to see what 56E looks like. It never occurred to me to measure a bloke's bra size. Any chance of a picture?

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Melian (Feb 5, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *PURELY THINKING of my fellow FFA's and knowing what they want to see.....LOLOOL and besides, he was responding to requests...what the heck*



Damn, you are such a slut, but we love you and appreciate your fine work. LOL! :kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 5, 2008)

Just show us the damn boobs!


----------



## Lady Bella UK (Feb 5, 2008)

I like moobs 

I also think you are a very, very beautiful man Yorrick! :wubu:

Bella x


----------



## William (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi SD

What would we do without FFAs like you ladies 

William 




SnapDragon said:


> Fat men without moobs are like cake with no icing. And I don't mean fruit cake and types of cakes that aren't meant to have icing... I digress. I'd like to see what 56E looks like. It never occurred to me to measure a bloke's bra size. Any chance of a picture?
> 
> -SnapDragon.


----------



## mrg0913 (Feb 5, 2008)

William is right. Despite this I am 19 and have never had a girlfriend. Still a virgin w/o a first kiss.


----------



## love dubh (Feb 5, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *love that thick sexy manly chest hair....LOwer please...so we can see what the tittys look like if you are posing, that is..........o ya....pretty please*



Oh, giiirll, you have no shame. :smitten::smitten::smitten: Let's elope to Massachusetts!


----------



## Fatgator (Feb 5, 2008)

Here are a few that show my moobs, I'll take more. 

View attachment me4.jpg


View attachment me6.jpg


View attachment me7.jpg


View attachment me11.jpg


----------



## Fatgator (Feb 5, 2008)

2 more new pictures 

View attachment moobelly.jpg


View attachment moobs.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 6, 2008)

love dubh said:


> Oh, giiirll, you have no shame. :smitten::smitten::smitten: Let's elope to Massachusetts!


*
but.......why? MAssachusetts darling? am i Missing the Obvious here*


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 6, 2008)

Fatgator said:


> 2 more new pictures



thank you! It was about time we finally got to see some man boobs. And yours look very sexy! :eat2:


----------



## William (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi lady

Have you seen this thread which was one of the first of the man-boob series?

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=6447

It is a mixed BHM and BBW effort 

William




lady of the dark said:


> thank you! It was about time we finally got to
> see some man boobs. And yours look very sexy! :eat2:


----------



## bigrugbybloke (Feb 6, 2008)

mine are 58" as well although i dont know how guys would measure their cup size?:eat1:


----------



## mrg0913 (Feb 6, 2008)

Simple, first measure under the armits, above the breasts (chest size). Secondly, measure around again, but this time at nipple level (chest+breast size). Thirdly, subract the chest size from breast+chest size and then see below for cup size.

0 to 1/2 inch AA
1/2 to 1 inch A
1 to 2 1/2 inches B
2 1/2 to 3 1/2 inches C
3 1/2 to 4 1/2 inches D
4 1/2 to 6 inches DD (E) 
6 to 7 inches DDD (F)
7 to 8 inches G


----------



## William (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi BGB

I am like you I that my Man Boobs are large but I have not measured them.

William




bigrugbybloke said:


> mine are 58" as well although i dont know how guys would measure their cup size?:eat1:


----------



## cammy (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm forever trying to just lurk without signing in...but then y'all post photos that I just gotta see...keep it up!


----------



## lady of the dark (Feb 7, 2008)

William said:


> Hi lady
> 
> Have you seen this thread which was one of the first of the man-boob series?
> 
> ...




Wow thank you! I'm going to give you rep for that!


----------



## Jackoblangada (Feb 7, 2008)

I had to check.... DD/DDD


----------



## love dubh (Feb 7, 2008)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> but.......why? MAssachusetts darling? am i Missing the Obvious here*



Gay marriage, silly billy!


----------



## mrg0913 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have finally posted some pictures. http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?p=692100


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Feb 13, 2008)

William said:


> Hi lady
> 
> Have you seen this thread which was one of the first of the man-boob series?
> 
> ...



I have nothing meaningful to contribute except to say:
1) I like man boobs
2) I like it even more that William just used the phrase "man boob series." And that we have such a thing here at Dimensions.


----------



## flippedover (Feb 13, 2008)

Man boobs are sexy. I was horrified to learn that the cosmetic surgery most performed on men was breast-reduction...Hope none of you guys ever consider going down that path. It's just a shame that all the men I've gone out with seem to find them emasculating and are uncomfortable with receiving or drawing any attention to them...even amorous attention. Wet t-shirt competition, anyone?


----------



## Fatgator (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm game. Hell, I'll do it without the T-shirt.


----------



## flippedover (Feb 14, 2008)

Less talking, more boobies!

Can't believe I just said that...:blush:


----------



## chicagomark (Feb 14, 2008)

Happy Valentine's Day! 

View attachment fourspng.jpg


----------



## flippedover (Feb 14, 2008)

Nice! Just ripe for fondling  Y' know, Valentine's Day is such a drag when you haven't got anyone to cook for...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 14, 2008)

Jackoblangada said:


> I had to check.... DD/DDD



*how did i miss this.....STILL TOTAL PERFECTION...my first BHM cRUSH and conversation., that didn't work out very well for me LOLOLOL..<sigh>.*....:smitten:


----------



## orinoco (Feb 14, 2008)

here is my contribution...


----------



## gil_lutton (Feb 15, 2008)

I hope all you FFA's Enjoy the shot.... 

View attachment moobs2.jpg


----------



## Jackoblangada (Feb 16, 2008)

Thank you for yor kind words, trust me though your better off 



HDANGEL15 said:


> *how did i miss this.....STILL TOTAL PERFECTION...my first BHM cRUSH and conversation., that didn't work out very well for me LOLOLOL..<sigh>.*....:smitten:


----------



## topher38 (Feb 25, 2008)

Throw these out to see who salutes :batting:


----------



## flippedover (Feb 25, 2008)

topher38 said:


> Throw these out to see who salutes :batting:



Now those are some _hot_ puppies!  :smitten:


----------



## topher38 (Feb 26, 2008)

One more for flipprdover or anyone else who would enjoy them.. makes me feel so sexy...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Feb 26, 2008)

*aweseome cleavage!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:smitten:


----------



## topher38 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thank you for the kind words, You know how to make a man feel good.
Topher


----------



## Buffetbelly (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## flippedover (Feb 26, 2008)

topher38 said:


> One more for flipprdover or anyone else who would enjoy them.. makes me feel so sexy...



Sooo HOT! :smitten:


----------



## topher38 (Mar 22, 2009)

This thread has been gone for to long..or how idle hands are the tools of the devil


----------



## Bellyjeansgirl (Mar 22, 2009)

I must be the only FFA who doesn't see the appeal of man boobs. :doh:

I think some softness there is nice, but if a guy is laying flat on his back and still has man boobs it's not usually my cup of tea. Then again, that's such a minor itsy bitsy detail - it's not like I wouldn't date someone who has man boobs. I'm more ambivalent towards them.


----------



## JenFromOC (Mar 22, 2009)

Topher, can I touch your man boobs? Pretty please?


----------



## Tracii (Mar 22, 2009)

OMG I'm loving this thread!!:wubu:


----------



## topher38 (Mar 22, 2009)

JenFromOC said:


> Topher, can I touch your man boobs? Pretty please?


Well sure 


yeah I was shocked to see this thread fall so far. Moobs aren't everyone's thing


----------



## Redchaser3191 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi I'm new here and man boobs are the best


----------



## moarbellies (Mar 23, 2009)

Bellyjeansgirl said:


> I must be the only FFA who doesn't see the appeal of man boobs. :doh:
> 
> I think some softness there is nice, but if a guy is laying flat on his back and still has man boobs it's not usually my cup of tea. Then again, that's such a minor itsy bitsy detail - it's not like I wouldn't date someone who has man boobs. I'm more ambivalent towards them.



you're not the only one lol

I feel the same way, they really aren't a main focus of mine. I'm more into the bellies :smitten:


----------



## biggietrillz166 (Apr 8, 2009)

taken this morning after i woke up...


*This first one reminds me of that Family Guy episode where Peter starts his own cable programming block... "Check out those side boobs!!" *







"I could really go for some scrambled eggs and bacon..."







"That is one sexy fat boy!!"


----------



## kinkykitten (Apr 10, 2009)

Moobs are hot  

I'm definately more of a belly girl, but flab is sexy wherever it is.. preferably all over :eat2:

Great pics guys


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 10, 2009)

while I find them a delight to look at on occasion not my cup of tea but the question begs...some men have bigger boobs than a female and why is the female not allowed to show her here??

dont you think fair is fair and yes we have spoken about this a long time ago but it does not seem right or just that women do not have that luxury to show her sexy beautiful boobs like a man..just not this man lol.


:bow:


----------



## WillSpark (Apr 10, 2009)

likeitmatters said:


> while I find them a delight to look at on occasion not my cup of tea but the question begs...some men have bigger boobs than a female and why is the female not allowed to show her here??
> 
> dont you think fair is fair and yes we have spoken about this a long time ago but it does not seem right or just that women do not have that luxury to show her sexy beautiful boobs like a man..just not this man lol.
> 
> ...



While I'm as straight as they come and wouldn't mind that D), the male chest has never been regarded as specifically sexual nor based around the act of feeding a child, nor does a guy removing his shirt equivilate to the same view towards a woman taking off her shirt, and the respect each one recieves in that instance is not on an equal level.


----------



## likeitmatters (Apr 10, 2009)

WillSpark said:


> While I'm as straight as they come and wouldn't mind that D), the male chest has never been regarded as specifically sexual nor based around the act of feeding a child, nor does a guy removing his shirt equivilate to the same view towards a woman taking off her shirt, and the respect each one recieves in that instance is not on an equal level.



I remember years before you were born sir that the new york state courts approved women going shirtless in public with some restrictions which I thought was a good start....I see some men and I am gay that have huge man boobs that would make any woman jealous and nobody complains, I just dont feel right about the lopsided of it all...I am on the side of women this time...it is our imperial thinking that gets in the way of common sense..to me a boob is a boob whether it is on a woman or a man..


:bow:


----------



## Kanzuo (Apr 11, 2009)

Eh why not... 

Wow... uploaded a photo but it was HUGE so will try again...

Ta da


----------



## masterofdisasta7 (Apr 11, 2009)

my boobies are small


----------



## chicken legs (Apr 12, 2009)

I must say, I do enjoy fondling/massaging/licking/sucking/biting moobs:happy:


----------



## Elvid (Apr 15, 2009)

I love my boobies, my best feature I do believe, without trying to sound vain

Does anyone else like them too? 

View attachment man boobs.jpg


View attachment man boobs2.jpg


View attachment man boobs3.jpg


----------



## Uriel (Apr 22, 2009)

Awww, screw it...Pic-Posting-Retirement ended.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Apr 22, 2009)

My man's moobs are fine by me as long as they aren't bigger than mine.
haha!


----------



## imfree (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm always glad to show off my big moobs.
My plush, luxurious upper body is perfect
for giving great hugs.:bow:


----------



## Brooklyn Red Leg (May 19, 2009)

likeitmatters said:


> while I find them a delight to look at on occasion not my cup of tea but the question begs...some men have bigger boobs than a female and why is the female not allowed to show her here??
> 
> dont you think fair is fair and yes we have spoken about this a long time ago but it does not seem right or just that women do not have that luxury to show her sexy beautiful boobs like a man..just not this man lol.
> 
> ...



::Sacrifices a chicken to appease the evil gods of thread necromancy::

This is a very good question. Truthfully, there is no difference. In fact, if you go back just a little 120 years ago, it was never against the law for a woman to be bare-chested. They had to be able to suckle their children and it wasn't a big deal. However, thanks to the Victorians and their ridiculous morality, women were supposed to cover up because, shockingly, someone might get _titilated_ (pun very much intended).


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 26, 2010)

Elvid said:


> I love my boobies, my best feature I do believe, without trying to sound vain
> 
> Does anyone else like them too?



I think they're great! And all their embellishments!


----------



## SnapDragon (Mar 26, 2010)

Bellyjeansgirl said:


> if a guy is laying flat on his back and still has man boobs it's not usually my cup of tea.



Oh, that's my cup of tea! In fact, it sounds like a whole tea party. I like curves everywhere from all angles lol.  But each to their own, and there seem to be plenty of gutty men without prominent moobs for those who aren't into them.


----------



## Zowie (Mar 26, 2010)

Moobs :blush: I'll have to admit that when I walk by a guy with a nice chest, the urge to grope is almost too strong.
And beautiful pictures, everyone!


----------



## bigjmccoy (Mar 27, 2010)

There are few things I like better than burrying my face in my guys chest. *sigh*


----------



## jdwhitak (Mar 29, 2010)

I got bigger tits than a lot of girls I know


----------



## likeitmatters (Mar 30, 2010)

I just love looking at myself these days and stare in amazement that I am 52 and have this body of mine which in my mind is still 20 something. I am so thankful that my parents gave me this body and so far no winkles....

I do not have anyone else to look at so might as well be my own body lol


:bow::bow::bow: 

View attachment 0208001020[1].jpg


----------



## FishCharming (Mar 30, 2010)

as i've said before my moobs were always my biggest source of personal embarrassment growing up but now i kind of dig them =D 

if you want pics you'll have to pm for them. quite possibly on a quid pro quo basis lol


----------



## daniel (Mar 30, 2010)

Another contribute. These are my moobs today and still growing... 

View attachment mein Busen.jpg


----------



## Esther (Mar 30, 2010)

likeitmatters said:


> I just love looking at myself these days and stare in amazement that I am 52 and have this body of mine which in my mind is still 20 something. I am so thankful that my parents gave me this body and so far no winkles....



Your skin really does look great! I wouldn't have guessed that you're 52.


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 30, 2010)

daniel said:


> Another contribute. These are my moobs today and still growing...



The urge to grope it me pretty hard with that pic...lol.


----------



## bigjmccoy (Mar 30, 2010)

daniel said:


> Another contribute. These are my moobs today and still growing...



Thoes are very nice!


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 31, 2010)

Moobs i has em :3


----------



## Zowie (Mar 31, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Moobs i has em :3



It didn't work ;_; But I wanted to see!


----------



## Tyrael (Mar 31, 2010)

i was violating i see 

Retry!







Moobs is still has them :3


----------



## LovesBigMen (Mar 31, 2010)

I must say those moobs are bigger then my Chest hehe
But as always all looking great.:bow:


----------



## chicken legs (Mar 31, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> i was violating i see
> 
> Retry!
> 
> ...



that pic is nipplishious


----------



## veil (Mar 31, 2010)

mrg0913 said:


> Hey,
> I was just curious what FFA's opinions on man boobs were. I have size 56E.



i previously hadn't been into them, but i have changed my ways. they are just so soft and jiggly! how could i resist??

i don't find them feminine or emasculating at all, from my perspective, a man's chest is a man's chest, even if it's curvy.


----------

